# Specialized Espoir Sport fail



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

These came new on my Allez. I swapped them to the indoor bike to use on the rollers and it's probably good I did. Yesterday, toward the end of the ride, I started to feel a distinct bump,bump,bump. 










Turns out the tread split and pulled away. Glad I felt it before the tube blew. I know the Espoir is a low-end tire, but less than 500 miles indoors on rollers seems ridiculous.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Opus51569 said:


> These came new on my Allez. I swapped them to the indoor bike to use on the rollers and it's probably good I did. Yesterday, toward the end of the ride, I started to feel a distinct bump,bump,bump.
> 
> Turns out the tread split and pulled away. Glad I felt it before the tube blew. I know the Espoir is a low-end tire, but less than 500 miles indoors on rollers seems ridiculous.


Looks like it got cut by something but can't really tell by the picture. If they were used exclusively indoors then indeed you have a defective tire and should be able to get them replaced by wherever you bought them.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> Looks like it got cut by something but can't really tell by the picture. If they were used exclusively indoors then indeed you have a defective tire and should be able to get them replaced by wherever you bought them.


It's odd. I put probably 150 on them with the bike when I first bought it. After that, I moved them to the rollers where they've been exclusively ever since.

The slice doesn't go all the way through. It's as if the rubber separated from the underlying belt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

So, I swap out the Espoirs for an old set of Continental Ultra Sports. Granted, the Sports have been around for a while, but were in good shape.

About 100 miles in on the rollers and today I felt the thump-thump-thump. I checked the rear tire and there's a bulge. It hasn't separated yet, though. Odd.

I've checked the rollers. No issues I can see. Coincidence???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I would check the wheels for out of round, a flat spot or hump in the dia. That will destroy a tire easily, especially if you're heavy.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

duriel said:


> I would check the wheels for out of round, a flat spot or hump in the dia. That will destroy a tire easily, especially if you're heavy.


I am and I will.  Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Update.

I checked both rims and there are no flat spots and they're both true.

So, I bought a set of thickslicks on sale for $25 for the pair. I just installed them and did my 45 minute roll. Toward the end, it started to feel rough and a bit sluggish (more than my usual sluggish).

Then I got to spend another 20 minutes scraping off the rollers. The excess rubber at the center seam of the tire sloughed off and melted to them. 

Hopefully once that process is done I'll be able to get back to some normal rides.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

A few years ago, I had a pair of Specialized tires on my hybrid. One developed a bubble after about 2,000 miles. I felt that "thump, thump, thump" near the end of the ride. It exploded as I was mounting it on the car.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lombard said:


> A few years ago, I had a pair of Specialized tires on my hybrid. One developed a bubble after about 2,000 miles. I felt that "thump, thump, thump" near the end of the ride. It exploded as I was mounting it on the car.


Timing is everything.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Opus51569 said:


> Timing is everything.



Yup, I sure lucked out on that one.


----------

